# Zinc Tailstock Offset



## horty (Nov 29, 2019)

Cast a zinc tailstock offset for my gingery lathe with hardened center from atv transmission gear shaft.


.


----------



## savarin (Nov 29, 2019)

I have the complete set of  castings for the Gingery lathe, Its almost finished.
Its sitting here for free pickup if anybody wants it and can get here.


----------



## silverhawk (Nov 30, 2019)

savarin said:


> I have the complete set of castings for the Gingery lathe, Its almost finished.
> Its sitting here for free pickup if anybody wants it and can get here.


If you were any closer, I'd be taking you up on that in a heartbeat. I have a colleague who I got hooked on gingery, and I have pointed to a couple of old lathes that he had turned down because he wants to make a gingery. There is a mystique about them. They work if you take your time. 

horty, I'd love to see pictures of your gingery lathe!

joe


----------



## horty (Dec 2, 2019)

Joe, It will take me awhile, got a new computer and now trying to get everything back in order,, what a mess
I posted a few somewhere in the forum...but I'll get some for ya when I can.
T


silverhawk said:


> horty, I'd love to see pictures of your gingery lathe!
> 
> joe


----------

